# How often?



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

My two reds just bred for the first. I saw them moveing the gravel around last night and then this morning there was a ton of eggs there. How often will they do this?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Congrats,

I found that they responded to water changes. I would do a change, and the next morning, eggs! They would do it as often as every week, but I'd usually keep it to down to every two weeks. As far as P's go, they breed like rabbits.

Until your female is brutaly murdered...









Good luck man!

keep us posted


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

will do
thanks for the info


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are you gonna try to raise the fry?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yes I am. However I was not ready for this so I just started cycling a 20 gal long tank 5 days ago. So I'm sure that I wont have much luck with this batch but hopefully they will breed again and the 20 gal will be ready for it.


----------

